# Why even sell a 2.5L engine?



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Seems obvious to me this is just a sales issue - having two engines allows them to differentiate them in pricing - the cost is the same to BMW. The bulk of a luxury car's price is probably not related to manufacturing cost anyway, I'd guess labor, advertising and sales/marketing.


----------



## euroPower (Jun 16, 2003)

haha.. i thought i was reading this thread on e46fanatics forum..  

I believe the reason why even sell a 2.5L engine is like why even buy the 2.5L engine (325, 525, Z4, X3..). 

People just buy a car for what they need, and bmw's 2.5L is a good engine, too.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

euroPower said:


> People just buy a car for what they need, and bmw's 2.5L is a good engine, too.


But if you get 35 more HP, AND the same fuel economy & emissions... whats the point?


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> But if you get 35 more HP, AND the same fuel economy & emissions... whats the point?


Lots of people shouldn't have 35 more horsepower -- like the ... person ... in the Camry in front of you, weaving drunkenly down a perfectly radiused motorway on-ramp at 15 mph. 

I have to sit behind him or her pretty much every morning. 

But surely this is a bit of a shaggy dog story? The reason people buy a 325 in the US is that BMW will sell it to them for less money. Sure, you might be getting that 35 bhp for free from a cost or emissions standpoint, but let's face it, most car owners make no attempt to use the performance they already have. Since most BMW owners only bought the car for the badge, and because BMW convinced them their cars are an engineering marvel (they must have been standing in front of that pile of *insert prematurely failed POS part here* at the time  ), those owners don't want or need to pay for the "better" engine.

Making people pay extra for image or extra functionality, even if it bears little relation to cost, is how modern manufacturing works. BMW's not special here - I bet you could think of many, many examples if you put your mind to it. Toasters, cell phones, microwave ovens, SLRs, anything from Williams-Sonoma....


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

shizat63 said:


> But if you get 35 more HP, AND the same fuel economy & emissions... whats the point?


Price, market, and (at least in part) cost - haven't you read the thread yet? The answer to your question is there, really it is


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> Price, market, and (at least in part) cost - haven't you read the thread yet? The answer to your question is there, really it is


You're right, but I'm not happy!


----------

